# How hard is it to replace a pickups head gasket?



## rx7 punk (Jul 10, 2005)

One of my friends wants to give me a 92 Nissan hardbody pickup, He says the only thing wrong with the truck is the head gasket which he already bought a replacement for, anyway he insists that it wouldn't take more than a few hours to replace. Is he full of shit? would I need anything elese to replace a head gasket, ie: certain sealer or something?

:cheers: 
thanks


----------



## dnanorton (Dec 8, 2004)

It is usually not recomended to put sealant on a head gasket. However you will want some sealant on the other gaskets. I just had a valve job done on my 98 frontier, and other than sending the head into the machine shop for the valve work, it is the same as replacing the head gasket. I took my time and had another car to drive, because it took about 3 weekends plus evenings gathering the parts and pieces from the autoparts stores. I think if you are going to take apart the engine to that point you should replace/repair the surrounding items at the same time. I put in new belts, hoses, vacuum lines, upper timing chain, water pump, etc. either way you'll have to remove the radiator and fan, all the belts, a few pulleys, the intake manifold, the exhaust manifold, lots of electrical connectors and vac lines, upper timing chain (mine was DOHC), etc. Get a good repair manual and read it before you start. It isn't hard, just take your time and don't rush.


----------



## rx7 punk (Jul 10, 2005)

I already ordered the complete gasket set and new timing chain and gears, I told him I wouldn't take the truck unless he helped me with the gasket job lol. He works in a machine shop so he already had the head remachined then he checked all of the dimensions on the block to make sure nothing warped. Thanks for your input :thumbup:


----------



## adamfromork (Jun 12, 2005)

*timing chain and gears.*

wow, timing chain and gears.
very ambitious, once youve gotten all the covers off to do that the head gasket should be no trouble 
timing gears are a million times harder to replace than the head gasket


----------

